# Main dish salads -



## marmalady (Jan 12, 2005)

Thought it would be neat to have a topic on the above - here's some of my favorites - 

HAM/SWISS RICE SALAD

makes 4 servings

Salad:	
2 cups cold cooked rice	
2 cups diced ham	
1 cup  diced Swiss cheese
½  cup sliced celery		
4 cups torn romaine lettuce

Dressing:	
½  cup sour cream	
1/3 cup mayonnaise	
1 tsp. horseradish
2 tsp. dijon or deli mustard

Combine all salad ingredients; combine dressing ingredients; mix together.


JAPANESE SEAFOOD PASTA SALAD

8 oz. vermicilli	
½ cup sliced water chestnuts		
¼ cup minced parsley
2 carrots shredded	
1 medium cucumber, thinsliced 	
1 cup snow peas,julienned
½  cup scallions, thin cut on sharp bias
2 cups chopped shrimp, simmered in sake and water*

Cook vermicilli, drain; add everything else and chill.

Dressing: 	
½ cup rice wine vinegar	
2tsp.soy sauce		
3/4 cup light olive oil
½  tsp. sesame oil	            
salt/pepper                  
1tsp. grated ginger
½  tsp. grated garlic		
1 tsp. sugar
¼ cup toasted sesame seeds

Mix vinegar, garlic, sugar, soy sauce, ginger; whisk; whisk in both oils; add sesame seeds and salt/pepper to taste.
Pour over salad, and toss to cover lightly. 

You can sub out chicken breasts for the shrimp, just cook them in sake, water, ginger, and salt, then cut in slivers or chunks.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 13, 2005)

The Thai's are experts at blurring the line between a main dish and a salad. Alot of their salads are quite satisfying with alot of beef/pork/chicken/seafood.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

*Field Salad*

½ lb mixed salad greens, washed and dried
¾ c chopped walnuts
½ lb Gorgonzola cheese, crumbled
2 tart green apples, cored and diced
1 (8 oz) bottle raspberry vinaigrette salad dressing

In a large bowl, combine salad greens, walnuts, cheese and apples.  Toss with raspberry vinaigrette and serve.

Can also serve topped with grilled, sliced chicken breast.


*Orzo with Spinach and Tomatoes*

1 lb spinach, washed, dried, stems removed
1 pint grape or cherry tomatoes, halved
2 lemons, zested
1 ½ c orzo, cooked al dente
1 Tbsp EVOO
24 basil leaves, torn or thinly sliced
Salt and pepper

Pile spinach leaves in stacks 1 on top of the other.  Thinly slice stacks of leaves to make spinach confetti.  Pile shredded spinach into the bottom of a medium sized mixing bowl.  Halve grape or cherry tomatoes with a paring knife and add them to the mixing bowl.  Add the zest of 2 lemons to the bowl and save the lemons in the refrigerator to juice for another recipe.  Add hot cooked and drained orzo pasta to the mixing bowl.  The heat of the pasta will wilt the spinach and warm the tomatoes at the bottom of the bowl and get the juices flowing from veggies.  The heat of the pasta will also release the flavor and oils in the lemon zest.  Drizzle 1 Tbsp EVOO over the pasta and toss to combine the veggies and orzo.  Add basil and salt and pepper and toss to combine.  Taste your orzo to adjust seasonings and serve.


----------



## honeybee (Jan 14, 2005)

*Main dish salads*

I like a salad called "Maurice Salad" which is, basically, a chef's salad.

chicken
boiled eggs
ham 
Swiss cheese
celery
tomatoes
iceberg lettuce
dressing: half mayonnaise and half Italian dressing mixed well

Cut up ingredients. Combine all with dressing. 

You can eat this salad a day later and it will be fairly good but no longer than that. This is a good make ahead recipe.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Main dish salads*



			
				honeybee said:
			
		

> I like a salad called "Maurice Salad" which is, basically, a chef's salad.
> 
> chicken
> boiled eggs
> ...





Sounds good.  I'd add mushrooms and some onions too.


----------



## Erik (Jan 14, 2005)

I like to wedge a head of iceberg in to quarters..., top it with Green Goddess dressing, diced tomatoes, green onions, and broccoli.


----------



## jkath (Jan 23, 2005)

I believe I've posted this one before, but it was probably back in September...it's my favorite main dish salad.


jkath's Summer Salad

3-4 cooked chicken breasts, cubed 
1 bag red seedless grapes, each cut into halves (if you're that eager)
1 bag frozen peas, thawed
1 large bag (I use Ready-Pak) fresh spinach
4 stalks celery, chopped
1 small bag tri-colored spiral pasta, cooked, drained & cooled
2 jars artichoke hearts, drained well
2+ large english cucumbers, peeled & cubed
3+ green onions, sliced

Mix all ingredients together in LARGE bowl. Keep for up to 4 days after making. (Day 2 is always better!) Add dressing to each individual bowl of salad.

Dressing:
1 c. sugar
1 c. apple cider vinegar
2 c. vegetable oil
pepper to taste

Boil sugar & vinegar in microwave till boiling. (2 minutes on high will usually do it). Add oil & pepper & mix well. Refrigerate till cold in bottle. Shake extrememly well before every use.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2005)

Except for the cucumbers, that sounds great jkath!  In fact, all of these salads sound really good.  

Although it will *never* compare to home made, the chicken/bacon (suddenly can't remember the name of it!) salad at Wendy's is pretty good.  It was pretty filling too.  It had different kinds of lettuce, chicken, crumbled bacon, tomatoes, cucumbers (which I gave my husband!), and garlic croutons on it.  So if you are on the go and want a salad for lunch, it is pretty good.  Their taco salad is ok, but not what I think of when I think taco salad.  They give you a container of chili and a bag of tortilla chips to dump on it.  

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jan 24, 2005)

oh barbara you're talking about the chicken blt salad?
if so yes it is a good salad.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes, that's it.  James and I had that for supper tonight.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jan 26, 2005)

PAbaker, your field salad sounds really good.
here's mine:
favorite lettuces- i like a blend of iceberg, romaine, plus early-pick baby spinach
cheese- Havarti, feta, bleu, cheddar, swiss, anything you like in little cubes or crumbled. 
meat- warm grilled or broiled steak or chicken, corned beef, lamb slices, bacon, ham, shrimp, etc.
fruit- strawberries, green or red seedless grapes, blueberrries, mandarin oranges, grapefruit, cherries, Granny Smith apple tossed in lemon-water, etc.
options: hot fries topped with mozzarella that you melt , capers, tomato, anchovies, olives, green peeppercorns in brine, your favorite veggies, anything you can think of.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2005)

*Mixed Greens with Walnut and Roasted Onion Dressing*



			
				Erik said:
			
		

> I like to wedge a head of iceberg in to quarters..., top it with Green Goddess dressing, diced tomatoes, green onions, and broccoli.



Erik - do you make your own green goddess dressing?  If so could you share the recipe?  Thanks!

I make this salad below and then saute a piece of salmon to put on top of it.  If you saute it in the same pan you caramlized the onions it gives it a great flavor.

MIXED GREENS WITH WALNUT & ROASTED ONION DRESSING 

2 large yellow onions, peeled and cut into wedges 
1 cup olive oil 
1 Tablespoon white sugar 
1/2 cup chicken broth 
6 Tablespoons sherry wine vinegar 
2 bags (12 oz. each) mixed salad greens 
1 cup chopped walnuts, toasted 
1/2 red onion, thinly sliced 

Preheat oven to 400°F. Place onions cut side down on baking sheet. Drizzle with 2 Tablespoons oil and sprinkle with sugar. Bake for 30 minutes. Turn onions over and bake until brown and caramelized, about 30 minutes longer. Set aside to cool. 

Place onions in food processor; add remaining oil, broth and vinegar. Puree until smooth and thick. Season with salt and pepper. Cover and refrigerate until chilled. 

In a large salad bowl, combine greens, 1/2 cup walnuts and half of red onion. Add enough dressing to coat greens, toss well. Sprinkle with remaining walnuts and red onion and serve. 

Top with salmon.

MY PERSONAL NOTE: I caramelized my onions in a skillet on top of the stove. I felt I had better control and it didn't take near as long as in the oven.


----------



## mellyrn (Jun 9, 2005)

Jkath - 

Your summer salad is absolutely delish!  In fact, I'm eating the rest of it right now.  Thanks for dropping by and bringing lunch.  The company & conversation were so enjoyed.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2005)

We enjoy this salad in the summer, when it's hot and we want to just kick back and enjoy our back yard in the evening.. 

Cantaloupe and Avocado Salad with bacon...

dressing:
2/3 C minced sweet red or vidalia onion
1-C  walnut oil, veggie will work too
2/3 C. ketchup
1/2-C red wine vinegar
2 tea. sweet paprika
salt to taste
Salad:
1-lb. bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled
1-large Cantaloupe--scoop with melon baller
2-heads romaine- tear into bite sized pieces
3-large avocados-cut in large dice
Make the dressing, keeping melon and lettuce in refridgerator to keep cool..put everything into a large bowl, lined with lettuce leaves, toss lightly with the dressing ..I serve this with some nice crusty french rolls and drinks such as lemonade, iced tea,iced coffee or even sparkling wine...
dessert is usually something light..fruit and cheese or some lemon crisp cookies....
enjoy 
kadesma


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

i have one from the bh&g cookbook, elf.

cream Goddess dressing
1 c. mayo
1/2 c. sour cream
1/3 c.snipped parsley
3 tbsp. snipped chives
3 tbsp. anchovy paste
3 tbsp. tarragon vinegar
1 tbsp. lemon juice
dash freshly ground black pepper

combine all ingredients. chill thoroughly. makes 2 cups.


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

mellyrn said:
			
		

> Jkath -
> 
> Your summer salad is absolutely delish! In fact, I'm eating the rest of it right now. Thanks for dropping by and bringing lunch. The company & conversation were so enjoyed.


 
You are so very welcome! I was so full I could barely eat dinner....but, since we went to Elephant Bar, I forced myself


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> You are so very welcome! I was so full I could barely eat dinner....but, since we went to Elephant Bar, I forced myself


 
um, jkath, please say that the elephant bar doesn't REALLY serve elephant....


----------



## Constance (Jun 10, 2005)

*7 layer salad*

There are lots of variations of this salad...this one is my favorite.


7 LAYER SALAD

Ingredients:
1 large head lettuce
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 10 oz package frozen peas, blanched
1 cup broccoli florets
1 cup cauliflower florets
1 cup crumbled blue cheese
1 cup ham or turkey, chopped (opt)
approx 2 cups Miracle Whip
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 lb. bacon, cooked, drained and crumbled (or purchased real bacon bits)
1 pint cherry tomatoes

Directions:
Make the day before. Layer first 7 ingredients in a deep dish. Spread Miracle Whip generously over the top, being sure to cover completely all the way to the edges to "seal in" the ingredients. Sprinkle with cheddar cheese and bacon bits, cover closly with seran wrap, and refrigerate overnight. Garnish with tomatoes before serving.


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> um, jkath, please say that the elephant bar doesn't REALLY serve elephant....


 
Gee, I wondered why my food tasted weird...naw, just kidding. 
It's good food, pretty presentation, but it's got a nice jungle theme without looking "theme-y". You'd love the carpeting - I believe it's giraffe spots. We went there to celebrate my older son getting academic recognition in an awards ceremony. Of course, the little one had just come back from the school's trip to Disneyland, so I had two very happy boys last night!


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

another one i like is either iceberg or baby spinach salad with sliced medium-rare ribeye (fat trimmed) and fries on top, a litttle crumbled gorgonzola, some pecans or walnuts, dried cranberries or mandarin oranges, and bleu cheese or balsamic vinegar and olive oil dressing.


----------

